
Show HN: High Quality Web Design and Startup Resources - mildrenben
http://webdesignrepo.com/
======
magnus_b
Nice collection - very useful. I also like the clean design. Thanks for
sharing.

~~~
mildrenben
Thanks - any suggestions are more than welcome. Also happy you like the
design, took me a while to get that right.

